# East Coast Beach - Sept 11-13 check-in



## Emily (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking for a beachfront/waterfront resort on the east coast between Newport, RI and NC. Check-in Sept 11, 12, or 13.  1 bd or larger
5-7 nights

Please pm.


----------

